# Platform



## 30inClub (Jan 31, 2013)

Anybody have any ideas for a platform to put on my 16x48 jon. It has a square front. Looking to kick around the idea of putting one on for a little saltwater bowfishing. Needs to be pretty light obviously and CHEAP. I was thinking of a platform for just one guy that I can use for this/and double as a casting platform while poling for reds. I know you can buy aluminum casting platforms or have them made but those tend to run $300-$400 I think...maybe more.

Tell me what you think or if you have any ideas...Im stuck


----------



## Mccoyboys (Sep 6, 2012)

thats cheep.are you looking for something free?


----------



## 30inClub (Jan 31, 2013)

Well if you got something!!! And that aint cheap for me!

No would just rather build it myself. Doesn't have to be big. Just kicking around ideas...thought I'd try and pick yalls brain a little. If just buying one is the best way then that's what I'll do.


----------



## Mccoyboys (Sep 6, 2012)

you could take a piece of plywood and lay it on the top.that would be cheap.just a idea!


----------



## chrigging (Aug 10, 2012)

Plywood, cardboard, duct tape, 2 pcs. bubble gum,


----------



## 30inClub (Jan 31, 2013)

Never mind, just picked up a used aluminum one for $100! That's what I'm talkin about!


----------



## Mccoyboys (Sep 6, 2012)

use the alum. to make a frame to hold the plywood.and stick the alum.and plywood together with duct tape and bubble gum.good idea


----------



## 30inClub (Jan 31, 2013)

Ya I think I will!


----------

